

Ask HN: I am looking for a server monitoring tool featured on HN - marshallford

Hello HN,<p>I am looking for a tool I saw on HN about a or two month ago. I believe it was a Ruby app that you installed on a server. Then you were supposed to tunnel via ssh and visit a localhost website. From there you could look at the server&#x27;s performance including CPU and RAM. It was kinda like New Relic, but self hosted.<p>If this is the wrong place to post this, let me know. Sorry in advance for disrupting your Monday.<p>Marshall
======
soneca
I think you can find it here (HN search tool, pretyy good):
[http://hn.algolia.com/](http://hn.algolia.com/)

~~~
marshallford
Trust me, I have tried. All I can find is this post (must be real-time).

------
Velox
Scout: [https://scoutapp.com/](https://scoutapp.com/)

------
charlieirish
Mist? [https://mist.io/](https://mist.io/)

------
marshallford
Thanks for the ideas, but unfortunately they are not what I am looking for.

